# My MAC Pro Haul! :D



## Sushi~Flower (Apr 24, 2011)

Had to stop by the MAC Pro store while I was in California....
  	Brush Belt
  	Stainless Steel Pallete & Tool
  	Scissors 
  	Eye Lash Curler
  	Invisible Set Powder
  	Shivering White Studio Fix Powder
  	Paint Sticks: Red, Blue,Green, Black, White, & Yellow
  	Fusion Pink Lipstick
  	Chromagraphic Pencils in 10 different shades
  	3-D Gold Glitter
  	Chartruse Glitter
  	Platinum Pigment
  	Rose Glitter
  	Reflects Turquoise 
  	Primary Yellow Pigment

  	I do quite a bit of theatrical make up so this place is a candy store for me! Im flying back in 3 weeks for another job and will definitely be going back for more! 







  	LOVE the Chromagraphic Pencils!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 24, 2011)

ooh i love your haul!  and lucky, you got the belt.  every time i've gone they're out again.


----------



## lilysaville (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! Enjoy all that pro store goodness


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow!  i love your haul!


----------



## Alicesandra (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the pencils you got!

  	Nice haul.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

awesome haul! I hope you enjoy your new products!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

enjoy your goodies! i actually really want the brush belt!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm also after the belt- who isn't!! ; ) Love all of your new goodies- esp the pigments- beautiful colours.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Shivering white studio fix powder sounds interesting.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice Haul! I've got my eye on all the Glitters!!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 1, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> Shivering white studio fix powder sounds interesting.


  	I was going through Gesso eyeshadow like crazy before I found this stuff! If you need that matte finish for a geisha or Cirque type look, this is the powder!


----------



## breathofcolor (Oct 2, 2011)

Gosh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so lucky!


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 10, 2011)

The pencils look amazing! Great colours!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! These pencils are nothing short of amazing! The blend beautifully and are so versatile


----------



## DL83 (Oct 12, 2011)

I wish we had a MAC pro here!  I've been wanting the Black Black Chromagraphic pencil D:


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome haul! I'm sure those pencil are pretty


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

jealous!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah, I´m jealous too! ^^


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love this.. Would love to see how you use it all


----------



## Egyptian Girl (Feb 7, 2012)

so nice


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 15, 2012)

All the chromagraphic pencils fanned out like that make my heart happy. Lucky lucky!


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

great haul! Let us know how the pencils are!


----------

